# Israeli spy ring in Christchurch



## Dame (Jul 19, 2011)

What the heck is going on in Christchurch?



> *Deadly NZ quake uncovers Israeli spy ring*
> 
> WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) — A New Zealand newspaper group is reporting that the deadly February earthquake in Christchurch unearthed a suspected Israeli spy ring.
> Three Israelis died in the quake that killed 181 people. Other Israelis escaped the quake.
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/report-deadly-nz-quake-uncovers-israeli-spy-ring-231311624.html


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Israelis are very sneaky people. I have said before they are just as likely to spy on us an "ally" as an enemy is. They are only an ally because we have mutual enemies. If we didn't I think our relationship with them would be very different.


----------



## Invictus (Jul 19, 2011)

When I first read that title I thought the Israelis were going to be suspected of creating the earthquake similar to Mossad's shark agents.

Interesting article though.


----------



## QC (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a Zionist conspiracy!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 19, 2011)

It's been the worst kept secret in NZ government history: I heard about it from three separate government departments, two of which should have had nothing or little to do with it.

It's all very interesting. The latest details that I didn't know about have just raised more questions.

After I ejaculated with joy. I love this shit.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 19, 2011)

> LATEST: John Key has confirmed multiple agencies, including the SIS, investigated the behaviour of Israelis after the February 22 Christchurch quake.
> But he said there was no evidence that they were Israeli intelligence agents involved in clandestine activities.
> The SIS concluded they were backpackers, as they presented, he said.
> The police national computer has been under scrutiny in the aftermath of the Christchurch earthquake in February because of fears Israeli agents loaded software into the system that would allow backdoor access to highly sensitive intelligence files.
> ...


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> They are only an ally because we have mutual enemies.


...and a couple of banks...


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2011)

NZ? I would think Israel has greater threats to worry about than NZ.....


----------



## QC (Jul 20, 2011)

http://m.smh.com.au/national/israel...stralian-passports-exagent-20100226-p8om.html
They collect ID's.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 20, 2011)

not so little....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 20, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> NZ? I would think Israel has greater threats to worry about than NZ.....



Yeah but if there are people that they're interested in here then they're hardly likely to tell us, are they?


----------



## Dame (Jul 20, 2011)

Question from the spy-novel addict: Any chance that these "agents" were working _with_ the NZ government? Having the Israeli PM contact the NZ PM four times almost sounds like a heads-up that they could not contact their people. PM Key might then be rather tight lipped about spilling any details of multiple passports that he may have approved. Just a random late night thought.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 20, 2011)

No, next to no chance. Israel is considered "not quite friendly" and we would not knowingly allow any other nation's (with the possible exception of Australia) intelligence services to operate here.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 20, 2011)

Dame said:


> Question from the spy-novel addict: Any chance that these "agents" were working _with_ the NZ government? Having the Israeli PM contact the NZ PM four times almost sounds like a heads-up that they could not contact their people. PM Key might then be rather tight lipped about spilling any details of multiple passports that he may have approved. Just a random late night thought.



Is there any interest from Israel in say Thailand or the Phillipines where they could use NZ as a jumping off point?  Dame brought up a very interesting observation; however, after Israel and Australia's relationship fell through maybe they are no longer so friendly.  Interesting observation, Dame.


----------



## Dame (Jul 20, 2011)

Cochise said:


> Is there any interest from Israel in say Thailand or the Phillipines where they could use NZ as a jumping off point? Dame brought up a very interesting observation; however, after Israel and Australia's relationship fell through maybe they are no longer so friendly. Interesting observation, Dame.


It just made more sense than the story they are trying to sell with the identity thieves. I was looking at Iran being the ultimate target but somewhere closer works too. 

ETA: Could maybe be interfacing with the todaysfutbol.com server in Malasia too.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 20, 2011)

Well if your an Israeli spy wanting to sneak around the world what better identity to use than one of a nation where all the rest of the world thinks you do is fuck sheep, play rugby and that there are actually Hobbits living there.  Plus the accent is so stuffed up you could get by easily.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Well if your an Israeli spy wanting to sneak around the world what better identity to use than one of a nation where all the rest of the world thinks you do is fuck sheep, play rugby and that there are actually Hobbits living there.  Plus the accent is so stuffed up you could get by easily.



Are there not hobbits?


----------



## alibi (Jul 20, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Are there not hobbits?



Putin's No. 1 enemy.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 20, 2011)

The ID theft thesis is a valid one but one I'm not entirely convinced by: there are better and easier ways to get a hold of identities. It also looks like they might have had some kind of support network in place. And why would you send a team down, unsanctioned, to recover what might only be passports? On that note, why would they have fake or fraudulent identities in their possession? Would they not have had them well hidden deep within their van, not on the body of the dead guy? And why were they bottling about in a van in the first place? Why did they need to be so mobile?

Why, for a "simple" case of identity fraud did Israel send some kind of team (whoever they might have been) down in a great rush to get something out of that van or out of a building inside a cordoned area? Israel are smarter than that- it's too high profile for some passports/IDs that could have been retrieved later for minimal exposure. No, something else was there. Something far more valuable than documents.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 20, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> NZ? I would think Israel has greater threats to worry about than NZ.....


 
Big investigation here as to why they obtained Irish ones too. From what I read in the papers it is to gain access to unfriendly nations ..No one is going to suspect Irish or New Zealand Spies in an Arab country...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 20, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> NZ? I would think Israel has greater threats to worry about than NZ.....


Not a threat, but a source of technological information.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

I use to spy on this girl named Jill in church, when I was about 15.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep your enemies close, and your friends closer...

And anyone who thinks we dont spy on Israel has their blinders on as well...

They know, we know they know, and they know we know they know; everyone knows...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> They know, we know they know, and they know we know they know; everyone knows...



Wait a min, who knows, that I know, that they know about what everyone knows?:confused:


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 21, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> They know, we know they know, and they know we know they know; everyone knows...



Now I know


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 21, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> Now I know



If only you did....


----------



## Purple (Jul 21, 2011)

It's a dickfer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB8sG4smWbo&feature=related

Purple


----------



## QC (Jul 21, 2011)

Did Rummy just hack the site?


----------



## dknob (Jul 28, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Yeah but if there are people that they're interested in here then they're hardly likely to tell us, are they?


on the flip side.. if they were investigating HVTs in NZ - they wouldn't send these kids, but rather seasoned Mossad officers.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2011)

dknob said:


> ... HVTs in NZ ...



Dude, are you on crack? :-|  Who would they be going after, Bilbo Baggins? Sauron? Gollum? or the millions of sheep roaming the hills?:confused:  It's friggin NZ....  hobbits, drunks, Maori and sheep...  tell me which of them is the HVT, please:-/.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 31, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Maori.



Tama Iti


----------



## dknob (Aug 1, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Dude, are you on crack? :-| Who would they be going after, Bilbo Baggins? Sauron? Gollum? or the millions of sheep roaming the hills?:confused: It's friggin NZ.... hobbits, drunks, Maori and sheep... tell me which of them is the HVT, please:-/.


i meant guys hiding out - such as Jemaah Islamiya


----------



## pardus (Aug 1, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Tama Iti



I hope that POS gets his sometime.


----------



## littleninja71 (Aug 1, 2011)

The first rule of Fight Club is......

Ironic that finding a bunch of passports automatically gets a nod to Mossad.  Gosh, why not point to Jason Bourne or James Bond?

Because there's NO civilians that EVER would be caught with a lot of passports, especially not civilians who are in the business of manufacturing 'documents'.

Sure there's a newsworthy or interesting nugget in that situation somewhere...but the story as printed doesn't seem to be 'it' (IMHO).


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 1, 2011)

My feeling is that they were recruits. They were met by a "consular official" but this was after the Ambassador announced they were trying to get someone down there to help out the local Israelis.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2011)

littleninja71 said:


> The first rule of Fight Club is......
> 
> I know this one... (IMHO).


----------



## QC (Aug 5, 2011)

It would be interesting turning up at Customs with a Passport in the name of Bilbo Baggins...Oi vei! Imagine the headlines "Hobbit kills Mullah Omar".


----------

